# s'asseoir sur une prime ou un coefficient



## lucio_75

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit problème de compréhension sur cette phrase "s'asseoir sur une prime ou un coefficient".

c'est la fin d'une grève dans une usine.

c'est asseoir qui me donne du mal. je tendrai à l'interpréter "accontentarsi", mais aussi peut-être "impuntarsi"...

des idées??


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Ci vorebbe tutta la frase, veramente, per non tirare a indovinare!


----------



## lucio_75

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao,
> Ci vorebbe tutta la frase, veramente, per non tirare a indovinare!


voili voilà...

La fin d’un conflit de ce type n’est jamais facile. Il a fallu négocier, parfois il a fallu s’asseoir sur un coefficient ou sur une prime. Parfois on n’arrive pas à obtenir exactement l’augmentation qu’on voulait, ou encore un syndicat dit qu’il faut reprendre sinon c’est le lock-out… Les raisons ne manquent pas. 
Alors on vote. Quand on arrive à un tiers pour la continuation de la grève et deux tiers pour reprendre le travail, il faut s’y faire. On avait beau être un certain nombre à vouloir continuer pour obtenir davantage, c’est fini.


----------



## matoupaschat

Direi che dà l'idea di sedersi al tavolo delle trattative per discutere più a lungo di un argomento in cui si inciampa.


----------



## lucio_75

matoupaschat said:


> Direi che dà l'idea di sedersi al tavolo delle trattative per discutere più a lungo di un argomento in cui si inciampa.



merci!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

Non so se capisco l'interpretazione di Matoupaschat ma "*s'asseoir sur qch*" è un'espressione che vuole dire "ne plus espérer quelque chose, accepter sa perte" (voir ici par exemple).
Dunque in questo caso, vuole dire che non hanno recevuto "une prima".
_→ Ils avaient espéré une prime / Ils avaient négocié pour avoir une prime,... mais ils ont dû oublié cette idée car ils ne l'ont pas eue.
→ Il a fallu tirer un trait sur une prime
→ Il a fallu accepter de ne pas avoir de prime_
...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao DP,
Oui, je te crois, c'est une expression que je ne connais pas et qui n'est évidemment pas reprise dans le TLFi. J'avais pensé à "s'écraser", que j'utilise, mais bon, le texte soumis n'en étant pas à une redite près, c'était difficile d'être sûr.
Heureusement la Mod veille au grain


----------



## lucio_75

super, j'connaissais pas ce site...

gros merci!!


----------

